# Wireless problem after returning from Sleep mode



## SpaceCowboy5953 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have an Asus Zenbook UX31e I've installed the Consumer Preview of Windows 8 on. I have one problem I'd like some help on, after returning from Sleep mode I am unable to get a network connection, wired or wireless... The wireless card is an Atheros AR9485WB-EG and the wired connection is an ASIX AX88772B adapter. They both have the latest drivers from Asus' website. Everything runs fine after a clean reboot, just having trouble after coming back from Sleep mode.

Any thoughts?


----------



## SpaceCowboy5953 (Mar 28, 2012)

I tried disabling fast startup and "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power".... no chnage.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello SpaceCowboy,

It's a common compatibility issue with your router. I am having a similar issue as well, I tried updating the driver of my Atheros device and changed the wireless channel connected to our Netgear Dual Band N Router. When I put the old Linksys router that I have - no disconnection issue at all. :grin:

Have you tried connecting your computer to another router or a Public Hotspot? Are you able to replicate the issue?

This didn't work for me either. :grin:


> I tried disabling fast startup and "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power".... no chnage.


----------



## SpaceCowboy5953 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply 2xG unfortunately I don't think the fault lies with the router... I travel for work and connect to several different AP's every day. I have the same problem on every wireless network.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You may try using a USB Wi-Fi adapter.


> I have the same problem on every wireless network.


----------

